# Fish eating Ludwigia sp.?



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone else had problems with rainbowfish or other community/omnivores eating their Ludwigia. I have some Ludwigia var tropicana and I've noticed a lot of the leaves near the growing tip half-eaten. Like bitten in half the short way the way a rabbit or something would bite off a leaf. It seems to happen when I'm out for a couple of days and the fish don't get their normal generous diet.

Is Ludwigia typically that tasty to fish, or do I just have especially ravenous fish?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

What other fish are in the tank? I've had trouble with some different plecos.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

Just one SAE and 2 Juli cories.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The SAE may also be to blame. I've had them eat all of my moss and strip any fine leaved plants in my tanks. Needless to say they no longer inhabit my aquariums. 

The other possiblity is snails. Do you have any accidentally introduced snails?


----------

